# Collinite 476s



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm going to be detailing my car during the weekend and was wondering wether applying 476 by hand is a good idea or should I use an applicator?

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tom125 said:


> I'm going to be detailing my car during the weekend and was wondering wether applying 476 by had is a good idea or should I use an applicator?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


Ive always used an applicator to apply all my waxes including 476. I suppose you can do whatever your most comfortable with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

i go with an applicator so you get a nice even coat


----------



## james_zetecs (Oct 13, 2011)

I always find applicators best, and with Colli you dont need a lot on! I love the stuff


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

would say applicator it's more chemicaly than others


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

definitely applicator pad :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

right - never use this before, never used quite a firm compound before..is it just apply a little bit on and find out how far it spreads?? without sounding too newbish haha!


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I wasn't too sure on what to apply it with. 
Looking foward to using the colli.
I also have some wet mirror finish, would it be worth applying some before waxing?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

With the 476s, the thinner the better to be honest, as if you lay it on with a spade, it can be a bit of a bugger to remove.  I find a foam applicator is more than up to the task :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

nick.s said:


> With the 476s, the thinner the better to be honest, as if you lay it on with a spade, it can be a bit of a bugger to remove.  I find a foam applicator is more than up to the task :thumb:


What he said :thumb: Also be wary of the temperature as I have read a few posts of it not fully curing it cold temps. I personally have never had a problem with 476 in cold weather but just a heads up and something else to consider


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Better off with an applicator for 476s, the thinner the coat the better. I find applying it, allowing it to cure and then removing it a panel at a time works best for me


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

while you guys are here, what signs should i look for when 476s has properly cured??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sebjonesy said:


> while you guys are here, what signs should i look for when 476s has properly cured??


thats it's dry to a haze:thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

thankyou!  cant wait to get using it!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

chrisc said:


> thats it's dry to a haze:thumb:


That and if you carry out the swipe test and it comes away clean, you're laughing  I generally find in anything but cold temps, do a panel, then the second, and by the time you've finished the second panel, the first is pretty much ready to buff


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

sebjonesy said:


> thankyou!  cant wait to get using it!


It's a great LSP  Probably the best value and performing LSP for the money. Gives great beading too 



















I'll never be without it in my collection


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Its a great wax for the price durability as well as looks are insane!


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I apply CG's wet mirror finish too?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Apply it by applicator, you will only end up using to much wax with your hands if you keep on dipping your fingers in the tin, applicator with nice even coats across the panels, forget the mirror finish, 2 coats of collie will do you fine....


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

well..used it today...wow!! spreads so far, extremely impressed! gave fantastic shine and i look forward to getting some beading shots in! cheers for the advice guys


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Use a damp applicator and very little wax, otherwise you will be chiselling it off! :thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

you could of put wmf underneath the wax, not sure about specifically colly mind


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I'm going against the consensus here but I always apply it by hand, I personally feel I get a better finish, you can also instantly feel that if by chance a piece of grit etc gets onto the car, otherwise it ends up on the pad and you wont realise. But each to their own really, see what you enjoy more!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I could eat my roast dinner by hand. But I dont. Same goes for waxing. 

Regarding laying 476s on top of things - dont bother. It's got solvents and other chemicals in it and will strip/react to anything under it.


----------

